# 10.7 unavailable for purchase.



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

You snooze, you lose.

So I finally get around to updating my 2007 MacBook to Lion and find that Lion is no longer available in the App Store. And of course Mountain Lion won't run on my hardware.

Lion No Longer Available | Other World Computing Blog

You can buy older versions of OS X from third parties because they came on physical media. You can't buy 10.7 because it only comes from Apple as a download. 

I won't be a BIT surprised if there's a TORRENT of abuse hurled at Apple for their ISO-lation of loyal users who now have to HUNT for alternatives.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

What if you purchased it a year ago but hadn't downloaded it onto all your computers yet?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

makuribu said:


> You snooze, you lose.
> 
> So I finally get around to updating my 2007 MacBook to Lion and find that Lion is no longer available in the App Store. And of course Mountain Lion won't run on my hardware.
> 
> ...


ive been saying this for a week now. its mind boggling that they would shut out people with non 10.8 compatible hardware from being able to get 10.7

in the past they have often made copies of older OSes available if you call and talk to apple support. i wonder if that will the case here....if you call some agent can authorize a lion download in your app store. 

if not there are going to be a LOT of people who just got rogered


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

How to Re-Download Lion From the Mac App Store - MacRumors Forums



> Customers who never purchased Lion are out of luck as far as the App Store goes, though the OS X Lion USB Thumb Drive is still available via the Apple Online Store for $69.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

If you previously purchased lion, it should be available to download under the purchases window of the AppStore Mac app.

Otherwise the only real option will be to find an alternative source. Not sure why apple wouldn't leave a hidden link so it could be purchased cause it is still on their servers somewhere. 

On a side note, generally people who didn't upgrade to lion will probably stick with snow leopard or whatever they are running. So maybe that was what apple was thinking to avoid confusion and stop people from downloading the wrong OS from the AppStore. 

For a legal alternative you could look on eBay for a rare authentic USB stick with lion on it. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I see what you're doing there... Yes, ISOHUNT is an alternative, if one wants to recommend torrenting on ehMac... 



makuribu said:


> I won't be a BIT surprised if there's a TORRENT of abuse hurled at Apple for their ISO-lation of loyal users who now have to HUNT for alternatives.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Intentional or not, I suspect Lions unavailability will be temporary. I think Apple may be trying to prod users into adopting Mountain Lion, but when enough users who are not capable of running ML decide or a forced to use Lion, Apple will make it available.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

they removed my lion purchase from my account. i cant see it any more. 
wish they hadn't done that.. but I did make an USB key.. hope I never loose that key.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> they removed my lion purchase from my account. i cant see it any more.
> wish they hadn't done that.. but I did make an USB key.. hope I never loose that key.


I did the same thing, but no such issue here. See for yourself:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> How to Re-Download Lion From the Mac App Store - MacRumors Forums


It's not showing up for me when I option-click purchases. I purchased it last year and installed it on on iMac and a MacBook but not my wife's MacBook. Can't create a thumb drive if I can't do the magic conjuring spell to make it appear. Would have been nice if Apple had given some forewarning about this. Marketing by stealth is fine before a new product release, but not for customer support.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

JAMG said:


> Intentional or not, I suspect Lions unavailability will be temporary. I think Apple may be trying to prod users into adopting Mountain Lion, but when enough users who are not capable of running ML decide or a forced to use Lion, Apple will make it available.


Or there is going to be an increase of people requesting the USB thumb drive version from Apple Stores.

I'm glad now that I did purchase that USB thumb drive copy.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> Would have been nice if Apple had given some forewarning about this.


totally egregious


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Lion is still under my purchases for download. I always make discs of my software, even the download ones like Adobe CS. Find it much faster to install that way then go through the download again, especially with the larger ones like OS X and Adobe CS.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If there was something I'd bought from the Mac App Store that didn't appear in my list of purchases, I'd communicate with Apple first.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Lion is not re-downloadable from the Mac App Store even if it is in your Purchased list. Just throws an error.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Lars said:


> Lion is not re-downloadable from the Mac App Store even if it is in your Purchased list. Just throws an error.


No problem downloading it here.. was 300 megs down before i paused the download...


BReligion


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When I downloaded Lion, I immediately made a duplicate before I made a USB stick to install Lion.

Today I happened to hit Launchpad by mistake, (I never use it) and lo and behold, there were both Lion and Mountain installers. If everyone did this, Apple pulling it would not be an issue.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> Today I happened to hit Launchpad by mistake, (I never use it) and lo and behold, there were both Lion and Mountain installers. If everyone did this, Apple pulling it would not be an issue.


If everyone kept their two installers, they'd lose 9GB of hard drive space. That matters to some.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> When I downloaded Lion, I immediately made a duplicate before I made a USB stick to install Lion.
> 
> Today I happened to hit Launchpad by mistake, (I never use it) and lo and behold, there were both Lion and Mountain installers. *If everyone did this, Apple pulling it would not be an issue.*


It still is an issue for people who have hardware that cannot support 10.8 but can support Lion but who are still on SL.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> It still is an issue for people who have hardware that cannot support 10.8 but can support Lion but who are still on SL.


True, but had they upgraded to Lion within the past year, they would not have the problem, would they? Is that Apple's fault?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> True, but had they upgraded to Lion within the past year, they would not have the problem, would they? Is that Apple's fault?


Yes it is, Don. If everyone could upgrade to ML, that would be one thing. But since computers of a certain vintage cannot do ML, then Lion should at least be an option. By making the OS download only, they are screwing many of their own customers. In the old days, you could always at least find an older version of the OS still languishing on the shelf. And by old days, I mean a year or two ago. It's not like they're making so much profit from the OS that they can't afford to keep both or all three recent OS's around.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

SINC said:


> True, but had they upgraded to Lion within the past year, they would not have the problem, would they? Is that Apple's fault?


It absolutely is.
The least thing Apple should have done is announce that they are going to pull the Lion download and give people at least a month, preferably three, to get their copy before Apple stops the distribution.

BTW - a number of people on ehMac have made a copy of the Lion installer, I have as well because I have a bunch of Macs in the family that I sort of look after and I haven't checked each one to see which ones can only upgrade to Lion and which one can go to ML.

I assume it would be illegal to offer a copy of the Lion installer to whoever wants it even at no charge.....
I see someone in the UK is peddling the Lion OS on ebay.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My point being that if everyone had stayed current with the latest OS, they would not have the problem. You snooze, you lose type of thing.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> My point being that if everyone had stayed current with the latest OS, they would not have the problem. You snooze, you lose type of thing.


Why should it be that way? Staying "current" with Lion presented problems for many Pro users until it was significantly updated to .X versions because their software wasn't yet updated to run on Lion... kinda like what ML in now breaking for people. Many users wait for all kinds of reasons before updating, that doesn't meant they *won't* but now they *can't*. It doesn't make for good business if you ask me. 

How does it adversely affect Apple to keep Lion available for purchase for those users who can't upgrade to ML who are on SL and just decided to wait to see how things ironed out and didn't want to be an early adopter and have things broken all over the place? 

Anyway you slice it is bad policy and I see it doing nothing but POing some customers...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

SINC said:


> My point being that if everyone had stayed current with the latest OS, they would not have the problem. You snooze, you lose type of thing.


You snooze you lose is kindof a crap (and IMHO, very UN-Apple) way of dealing with customers, no?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fyrefly said:


> You snooze you lose is kindof a crap (and IMHO, very UN-Apple) way of dealing with customers, no?


Indeed, but since Job's departure Apple appears to be taking a new attitude. Trouble is, they may PO enough people to hurt sales in the pro and heavy user categories, BUT it seems to me they are forgetting about we who use Apple to make a living. The focus now appears to be on hooking the iPhone/iPad only crowd to buy their laptops. I could be wrong, but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

SINC said:


> The focus now appears to be on hooking the iPhone/iPad only crowd to buy their laptops. I could be wrong, but I somehow doubt it.


Fair enough, I don't disagree with that.
But that is no reason to just drop Lion from one day to the next with no warning.
Snow Leopard was still available from Apple in parallel with Lion; for SL Apple actually had to ship a disk which mean more effort logistically - I think people expected the same thing to happen when Mountain Lion was introduced, have the last two OSs available for purchase especially since they both now available through downloads.

I wonder, there must be Macs out there that originally came with Leopard that are upgradable to Mountain Lion, if those people didn't upgrade previously they are sort of pooched as well since they have to upgrade to SL before they can upgrade to ML and the SL disk is no longer available from Apple either.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

yes...tons. 2.4/2.2Ghz 15" MBPs can run mountain lion. there are tons of them out there still running leopard and tiger. 



> The least thing Apple should have done is announce that they are going to pull the Lion download and give people at least a month, preferably three, to get their copy before Apple stops the distribution.


this ^. a little heads up email_ a la _mobile me shutting down wouldn't have killed anyone..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

When does Apple (or most companies) announce that they are going to _stop_ selling something??


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You know, on the other hand, if they left it up there'd probably be a barage of people saying "i bought Lion and Mountain Lion to upgrade from Snow Leopard and I spent 30$ I didn't have to!!"

That is, I think they're damned if they do and damned if they don't take it off the store.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

HowEver said:


> When does Apple (or most companies) announce that they are going to _stop_ selling something??


did you miss the part where i mentioned the numerous emails all mobileme subscribers received to let them know that mobileme was ending?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I didn't miss how those appear, to me, to be different things. Closing off a service is pretty different than selling a new operating system and not selling an old one, something every system software company has done since forever.




broad said:


> did you miss the part where i mentioned the numerous emails all mobileme subscribers received to let them know that mobileme was ending?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I didn't miss how those appear, to me, to be different things. Closing off a service is pretty different than selling a new operating system and not selling an old one, something every system software company has done since forever.


They could sell both OS's and still make tons of money, although it's not the OS at $20 or $30 a pop they're planning to make money on. But trying to force people to upgrade to 2011 or newer computers to have something that was available _yesterday_ smacks of greed a little bit. Traditionally, people would crave the new Apple thing while making do with the old one, but by offering the OS only online and then removing the older OS, it's like, say, enticing people to move to Mars and then charging them for air.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> They could sell both OS's and still make tons of money, although it's not the OS at $20 or $30 a pop they're planning to make money on. But trying to force people to upgrade to 2011 or newer computers to have something that was available _yesterday_ smacks of greed a little bit. Traditionally, people would crave the new Apple thing while making do with the old one, but by offering the OS only online and then removing the older OS, it's like, say, enticing people to move to Mars and then charging them for air.


+1 Agreed.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Just a side note for those who say they don't see Lion in their purchases anymore... I started a download the other day, it was running fine then I had accidentally clicked the X beside the Lion Install and inadverttantly hidden it (thought i had deleted it!).

Follow these instructions to add it back to or "unhide" from the list of purchases and you will be able to download it again..
Mac App Store: Hiding and unhiding purchases

BReligion


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> You know, on the other hand, if they left it up there'd probably be a barage of people saying "i bought Lion and Mountain Lion to upgrade from Snow Leopard and I spent 30$ I didn't have to!!"
> 
> That is, I think they're damned if they do and damned if they don't take it off the store.


Those would be the Windows converts who can't find IE and have a password of "password"...

Apple regularly does HW/SW checking when it comes to updates.
"This software will not run on your hardware." messages appear all the time.
They could easily have an app that assesses what hardware/OS you have and then lets you know that either you can't run ML and need Lion or that, for your hardware, Mountain Lion is a more appropriate and cheaper update from Snow Leopard. 

Easy Peasy!

I figure by the time my core2duo craps out (Macs last at least ten years for me), the current version of OS X will be so intrusive and sandboxed that I'll choose a Linux based PC for home and an iPad. Because even in 2017, Android RIM and Windows tablets will suck farts out of dead donkeys compared to an iOS tablet.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

PosterBoy said:


> You know, on the other hand, *if they left it up there'd probably be a barage of people saying "i bought Lion and Mountain Lion to upgrade from Snow Leopard and I spent 30$ I didn't have to!!"*
> 
> That is, I think they're damned if they do and damned if they don't take it off the store.


What do you mean? We are talking about people who have hardware that *can't* be updated to ML and now Lion is unavailable... I don't see your point.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> What do you mean? We are talking about people who have hardware that *can't* be updated to ML and now Lion is unavailable... I don't see your point.


And people that *can* upgrade to Mountain Lion would purchase both Lion and then ML because they don't realize they can skip Lion altogether from Snow Leopard, is the point PosterBoy is making.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> And people that *can* upgrade to Mountain Lion would purchase both Lion and then ML because they don't realize they can skip Lion altogether from Snow Leopard, is the point PosterBoy is making.


So??? Isn't this the way it has always been before? Without removing a previous OS for sale? Not much of a defence... 

There is zero to gain by removing from Lion for sale IMO except that Apple realizes that so many people were PO'd with Lion they may be willing to buy a new machine just to get past Lion.... so they are hoping people will upgrade their hardware (very recent) so they can upgrade their OS... 

If this is Apple's business plan/roadmap under Cook it blows IMO.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> So??? Isn't this the way it has always been before? Without removing a previous OS for sale? Not much of a defence...


Let me clarify: 

- Lion and Mountain Lion are both for sale (say they were);
- User has Snow Leopard;
- User thinks he needs Lion before he can get Mountain Lion, which is false but he does not know better;
- User buys Lion for $29.
- User buys Mountain Lion for $19.
- User realizes he spent $48 to get Mountain Lion when he could have spent just $19.
- User is unimpressed.

Is what PosterBoy was getting at. And two or more versions of OS X were never for sale at the same time in the past.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I'd have to agree with Lars, I can guarantee that if they did leave Lion and Mountain Lion in the App Store or Apple Store, there would be complaints from people buying both, not realizing you don't need both.

You can't please people either way.

Besides, what's the big point. You can buy Lion by phoning Apple or going to Carbon Computing and buying it there. If Carbon Computing is still selling SL, they're still selling Lion, I'm sure.

As for assuming that Apple's doing this just to make you buy new hardware, that's a big leap in my books. There could be 101 reasons they're not selling it...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> Let me clarify:
> 
> - Lion and Mountain Lion are both for sale (say they were);
> - User has Snow Leopard;
> ...


No he spent $29 to get Lion and then $19 to get ML he *did not* spend $48 to get ML that is completely false and still a lame argument as past OSs cost $100 plus... Ignorant consumers are no excuse for the actions of Apple... 

Here's another scenario...

User cant' buy ML as his hardware can't support it even though it is quite new... and now user can't buy Lion either because Apple stopped selling it.

*User is unimpressed.*

You really think this move is defensible and good policy? Well if you do we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> No he spent $29 to get Lion and then $19 to get ML...


Exactly. When he could have spent $19 _only_ for Mountain Lion because you can skip Lion entirely from Snow Leopard.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kosh said:


> *I'd have to agree with Lars, I can guarantee that if they did leave Lion and Mountain Lion in the App Store or Apple Store, there would be complaints from people buying both, not realizing you don't need both.
> 
> You can't please people either way.*
> 
> ...


You can please people both ways by just keep selling the OS that your hardware supports when it is this recent... and you can't guarantee anything that you don't know.

Last I checked Carbon Computing* isn't* Apple and it is their policies that are in question.

Not likely... the reason is rather obvious for those that aren't in the "glorious" position of having upgraded to the "latest and greatest" in a "timely" fashion.

Sorry I call fanbois on those that think this is reasonable policy on the part of Apple... IMO.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> Exactly. When he could have spent $19 _only_ for Mountain Lion because you can skip Lion entirely from Snow Leopard.


And so you could skip other iterations of OSX without having paid for the previous gen so long as you had the necessary hardware... this isn't exactly anything new and the previous gens of OSX cost a helluva lot more.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Lars said:


> Exactly. When he could have spent $19 _only_ for Mountain Lion because you can skip Lion entirely from Snow Leopard.


You're grasping at straws.
I agree with screature, the way it stands right now, there are thousands, if not millions of Mac users who have hardware that can support Lion but they can't buy the OS.

As to your argument that people will be peeved that they spent money to buy Lion and then spent more for ML when those guys could have upgraded directly...
well, for one the consumer should educate themselves as to what they buy before they do that and that one can upgrade from SL to ML is not exactly a state secret, and secondly, we are talking $30.- here - drop in the bucket when it comes to Apple products.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> And so you could skip other iterations of OSX without having paid for the previous gen...


The only point I'm clarifying on his behalf is that if Lion and Mountain Lion were sold at the same time, on the Mac App Store, there would be people who think they need to buy Lion first, and then Mountain Lion, to get to ML from Snow Leopard -- those people would spend $48 instead of $19 for no reason. You can skip Lion entirely from SL, and some people would not understand that fact - and pay $48 (more than double necessary) as a result. That is one reason Lion is no longer available on the Mac App Store. I'm not saying it's good or that you have to agree with what Apple did - I'm simply clarifying why it is the way it is and what PosterBoy stated.*


*That is just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Lars said:


> And two or more versions of OS X were never for sale at the same time in the past.


except for the last year when two versions of the OS were for sale


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Kosh said:


> You can buy Lion by phoning Apple or going to Carbon Computing and buying it there. If Carbon Computing is still selling SL, they're still selling Lion, I'm sure.


Exactly how is Carbon Computing selling Lion?
The only possible legal way would be if they sold the Apple Lion USB stick.
I sure don't see that option on their web site.

And has anyone tried buying Lion from Apple by phoning them?
What happens?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> except for the last year when two versions of the OS were for sale


I stand corrected, and that was really only because Lion was the first digital download of OS X and they gave people a year to catch up to Snow Leopard to obtain the Mac App Store that comes with 10.6.6+ which opens the door to Lion and now Mountain Lion. But previously to 2011, it never happened.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

krs said:


> And has anyone tried buying Lion from Apple by phoning them?
> What happens?


I decided to answer my own question and called Apple Sales.

Well, after 30 minutes on the phone, ten of which I was on hold while the sales lady consulted with someone else, I'm still no further ahead.

We got as far as....
Call Apple Sales and pay for Lion at $29.99 for as many personal Macs that you own.
Then they would send you a redemption code by email, so far so good, sounds the same as the redemption code I received for Mountain Lion.

But then it gets a bit shaky - 
Next step is to go to the apps store to redeem the code, but how that is possible/works for an item that is not offered for sale on the app store, the sales person didn't know. All I got repeatedly is that the steps to follow would be in the email.

At least the suggestion was there that one can still buy Lion from Apple - if that turns out in the end to be true is still a question in my mind.
If one can still buy it from the app store by calling Apple why not make it available directly rather than have people go through the hassle of a phone order.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

krs said:


> I decided to answer my own question and called Apple Sales.
> ....
> At least the suggestion was there that one can still buy Lion from Apple - if that turns out in the end to be true is still a question in my mind.
> If one can still buy it from the app store by calling Apple why not make it available directly rather than have people go through the hassle of a phone order.



The ongoing question that only Apple might know the answer...

It happened with previous OS X releases back when 10.4, 10.5, 10.6 and now 10.7.

Make sure you keep the Lion installer available somewhere before running it that you can use later and no doubt on your other Macs.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> The ongoing question that only Apple might know the answer...
> *
> It happened with previous OS X releases back when 10.4, 10.5, 10.6* and now 10.7.
> 
> Make sure you keep the Lion installer available somewhere before running it that you can use later and no doubt on your other Macs.


How so? You could still buy the previous gen OSX previously so long as someone had stock... this is something completely new with the advent of the "App Store"... it's not the same thing at all... not even close.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> How so? You could still buy the previous gen OSX previously so long as someone had stock... this is something completely new with the advent of the "App Store"... it's not the same thing at all... not even close.


Not only that....if I as an individual, not Apple authorized or associated, had a sealed copy, it was perfectly legal for me to sell that copy.
In fact there was a copy of Snow Leopard just being offered on ehMac.

That is no longer true for Lion or ML.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

screature said:


> How so? You could still buy the previous gen OSX previously so long as someone had stock... this is something completely new with the advent of the "App Store"... it's not the same thing at all... not even close.


I was referring to such previous OS X version purchases from Apple's older 'Apple Store', not their latest 'App Store'.

I got stuck a few years ago when neither of my Leopard 10.5 'retail' install disks worked and right after they released SL. Leopard was then not made easily available to purchase from them without contacting their Customer Support which I did, and for a nominal shipping/handling fee of about $20.00±, I received a "Not for Resale" Leopard 10.5.x install disk.

Those running Tiger etc. who didn't do any timely update to a later supported OS X version and now want to, have quite an update OS X battle ahead of them.

And often quite expensive if one checks out what some of the old OS X completed ebay purchases.

Why can't Apple just allow an older procrastinating Mac user to purchase an old OS X version so that they could finally update??

But I guess they don't really need the money these days as they used to!!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

krs said:


> If one can still buy it from the app store by calling Apple why not make it available directly rather than have people go through the hassle of a phone order.


Because people are too lazy nowadays... I tell you in my day, we had to phone around to find an item, then actually drive to the seller's location and buy it! This young whippersnappers nowadays are spoiled!

:lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

You mean you actually had a phone that would work, even if on a party line, and a car to drive around in? Wow!!

What happened to slogging all those miles through the snow or over the parched dusty roads or through the rain and precipitous West Coast roads to finally get what you wanted - and then get back home?? 

And now the cane is broken and the teeth sit in a jar, and a bit of Googling and you can sit on the porch in the rocking chair and await delivery of the desired item. But maybe just not an older OS X install disk from Apple.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> I was referring to such previous OS X version purchases from Apple's older 'Apple Store', not their latest 'App Store'.
> 
> I got stuck a few years ago when neither of my Leopard 10.5 'retail' install disks worked and right after they released SL. Leopard was then not made easily available to purchase from them without contacting their Customer Support which I did, and for a nominal shipping/handling fee of about $20.00±, I received a "Not for Resale" Leopard 10.5.x install disk.
> 
> ...


C'mon we are talking about an OS that is just 1 year old a bit hyperboilc don't you think.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Uphill, both ways, in a snowstorm!



pm-r said:


> You mean you actually had a phone that would work, even if on a party line, and a car to drive around in? Wow!!
> 
> What happened to slogging all those miles through the snow or over the parched dusty roads or through the rain and precipitous West Coast roads to finally get what you wanted - and then get back home??
> 
> And now the cane is broken and the teeth sit in a jar, and a bit of Googling and you can sit on the porch in the rocking chair and await delivery of the desired item. But maybe just not an older OS X install disk from Apple.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

You can definitely purchase Lion still direct from Apple over the phone. They send you a redemption code you redeem in the App Store and it starts downloading Lion.

What would seem logical to me would be for the App Store to check the hardware it's running on and, if it's not ML compliant, offer Lion, otherwise present ML.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> You can definitely purchase Lion still direct from Apple over the phone. They send you a redemption code you redeem in the App Store and it starts downloading Lion.
> 
> *What would seem logical to me would be for the App Store to check the hardware it's running on and, if it's not ML compliant, offer Lion, otherwise present ML.*


Exactly my thoughts G-Mo a very reasonable compromise.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> What would seem logical to me would be for the App Store to check the hardware it's running on and, if it's not ML compliant, offer Lion, otherwise present ML.


I think Apple really needs to let the user decide.
What about cases where the hardware one has will run ML but some of the application software the person uses is only compatible up to Lion?

That was the problem with the sales lady I spoke to, not only was she confused about the process itself and how that would work (I didn't mention all the wrong info she gave me at the beginning,ie the price was $49.99, needed to be paid for each Mac, etc.), any comments about application software incompatibility went right over her head.
It was pretty obvious that this was all new territory for her as she was frantically pounding on her keyboard trying to get some answers on her screen.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> *I think Apple really needs to let the user decide.*
> What about cases where the hardware one has will run ML but some of the application software the person uses is only compatible up to Lion?
> 
> That was the problem with the sales lady I spoke to, not only was she confused about the process itself and how that would work (I didn't mention all the wrong info she gave me at the beginning,ie the price was $49.99, needed to be paid for each Mac, etc.), any comments about application software incompatibility went right over her head.
> It was pretty obvious that this was all new territory for her as she was frantically pounding on her keyboard trying to get some answers on her screen.


Good points krs.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Look like maybe they didn't think this one all the way through. Steve would not be impressed.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Look like maybe they didn't think this one all the way through. Steve would not be impressed.


There are lately a lot of things Apple didn't think through.
Steve's micro-management style had paid off in the past and that it seems is con with the Tim Cook.
Can one even email Tim directly?
All I find is this
Apple - Mac OS X - Feedback


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> You can definitely purchase Lion still direct from Apple over the phone. They send you a redemption code you redeem in the App Store and it starts downloading Lion./QUOTE]
> 
> this is so stupid. the man hours required to deal with this could be so much better spent elsewhere. for every step forward it seems there are several going back in other places.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Agree 100%!!! And I've been complaining for years since at least 10.3 or 10.5 and beyond and maybe even earlier.

Apple should be proud of their older OS X and keep them available for sale, and the phone call to actually get an old OS X installer disk often depends on the operator one is talking to, if and when a user even knew enough to call their Customer Support line.

But it seems they like to leave such older OS X installer disk purchases up to some of the scalpers and duplicator types instead of getting any money they deserve.

A local Mac guy bought a "sealed Retail Leopard' disk from an "approved" ebay?? type seller a few years ago, and later on when he went to rinse off some small smudges under the sink tap, 80% of the install disk went down the drain.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh no, you worked out the hidden message! The black helicopters from Cupertino will descend on me at any moment! 

Anyways, the legal solution is to call Apple and order Lion from them.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4185563?tstart=0




HowEver said:


> I see what you're doing there... Yes, ISOHUNT is an alternative, if one wants to recommend torrenting on ehMac...


----------

